# How and Why Wool Nappy Covers work



## LittlePants

I've been asked this so many times now, that I thought I'd post an explanation, as most people really can't believe that they do work! Anyway, here's how. Hope it helps some of you

Wool is absorbent, but absorbs very slowly. Because of the body heat of your baby, and the warmth of the wool, it also allows wet to evaporate, and this happens at the same rate as it absorbs. When evaporation takes place, the wet is turned into gasses. Most people think this will be steam, but in fact it's not. Steam is created when evaporated water condenses again, and this happens when the air containing the evaporated gasses, hits something cold, and there is enough wet in it to saturate the air. (This is called the dew point).

If you have a PUL wrap, the inside of the PUL will not let the wet get any further, so the evaporated gasses build up inside the PUL, and also because PUL has a cold feel, the saturated air will cause wet to condense again, and get absorbed back into the nappy. This doesn't happen with wool, because it is warm, and can breath, so "dew point" is never reached, and the gasses continue one their journey, unrestricted by the wool , baby clothes, bedding etc. It will finally condense possiby when it hits the window of your baby's room in winter, but basically the amount of wet in the air never gets high enough to reach dew point.

This evaporation also causes cooling in your baby, and that's why wool nappy covers keep your baby cooler than PUL. 

Wool and lanolin are both self cleaning and anti-bacterial, and that's why wool nappy covers don't need washing unless they actually get grubby or soiled. They just need hanging up to air, and allow the lanolin in them to do its' work. 

Re lanolising every few weeks, keeps the waterproofing and self cleaning properties in tip top condition. It is a simple procedure, although freshly lanolised wool will take a little longer to dry than just washing it.


----------



## rwhite

Thanks for this - we have a couple of wool soakers now and I love them and recently was told that you can relanolise them with some lansinoh, about a pea sized amount (we have spare, yay!) and a tbsp of hot water and about 1/2 a tsp of baby wash then mix it and tip this in to a bucket of water and swirl the nappies around. Does this sound like it'll work? Really pleased if so, means i don't have to buy lanolin :D


----------



## mumnbean

I totally agree... couldn't believe it would work. I had to see it to believe. Now I am a convert :)


----------



## peanut08

I love my wool shorties, bought them pre loved from here and i am looking to buy some longies but not sure what type of wool to buy or where to get new ones? I really want some soft wool as the shorties i have are really thick and well felted but they do leave marks around his legs. Anyone with suggestions please xxx


----------



## Kess

So is it just water that's evaporating and the "impurities" (urea, uric acid etc) stay as crystals or something in the nappy/wrap? Like when you boil salt water and the salt stays behind?


----------



## LittlePants

rwhite said:


> Thanks for this - we have a couple of wool soakers now and I love them and recently was told that you can relanolise them with some lansinoh, about a pea sized amount (we have spare, yay!) and a tbsp of hot water and about 1/2 a tsp of baby wash then mix it and tip this in to a bucket of water and swirl the nappies around. Does this sound like it'll work? Really pleased if so, means i don't have to buy lanolin :D

Yes you can use lansinoh fine for laonolizing nappies. Your method sounds mostly OK as well, but only dilute the emulsified lanolin enough to just cover what you are lanolizing - don't fill the bucket. And I always allow them to soak overnight - the wool needs time to soak up the lanolin - a quick swish will not allow it to absorb very much.

You can also now get Soluble lanolin, which is already emulsified, so really simplifies lanolising. You just add it to warm water and soak as before


----------



## rwhite

LittlePants said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for this - we have a couple of wool soakers now and I love them and recently was told that you can relanolise them with some lansinoh, about a pea sized amount (we have spare, yay!) and a tbsp of hot water and about 1/2 a tsp of baby wash then mix it and tip this in to a bucket of water and swirl the nappies around. Does this sound like it'll work? Really pleased if so, means i don't have to buy lanolin :D
> 
> Yes you can use lansinoh fine for laonolizing nappies. Your method sounds mostly OK as well, but only dilute the emulsified lanolin enough to just cover what you are lanolizing - don't fill the bucket. And I always allow them to soak overnight - the wool needs time to soak up the lanolin - a quick swish will not allow it to absorb very much.Click to expand...

I did think the quick swish part sounded off! Lovely, thank you :flower:


----------



## xsadiex

Oooh think I might take the plunge and try some wool as it sounds so good and looks lovely! xx


----------



## LittlePants

Kess said:


> So is it just water that's evaporating and the "impurities" (urea, uric acid etc) stay as crystals or something in the nappy/wrap? Like when you boil salt water and the salt stays behind?

Yay! You've got it in one! That's exactly it. Couldn't have described it better myself !:happydance:


----------



## katerdid

Took the plunge with wool! Bought 2 lovely custom soakers and they are lanolizing as I type! I'm trying the same method Rwhite was talking about. Hopefully they will be all set to go tomorrow when my fitteds arrive in the post! I'm excited :dance:


----------



## Snuffy

Thank you for this. I really want to try wool - where is a good place to buy in the UK?

How boosted does the nappy need to be - as much as with a PUL wrap or less? I currently use bamboo fitteds (little lambs and stretchies) with either 3 bamboo boosters (2 inside and 1 between the nappy and wrap) or 1 bamboo inside and 1 hemp between the nappy and wrap. His bum is ginormous!


----------



## LittlePants

The nappy doesn't need any extra boosting at all. It just needs to be absorbent enough not to be soaking, squeezing wet before you change it. For night nappies, if you're succeeding with a PUL wrap, then use the same combination under a wool cover, at least for starters. You may find you can reduce it a little bit, but start out with what you have used before, and judge by how wet the nappy is when you take it off, in comparison with a PUL wrap. I've always found the best combination for night nappies is actually 2 nappies, one over the other, rather than trying to boost a single nappy. That applies whether you use a wool or a PUL cover.


----------



## Celesse

How do wool wrap's perform when baby wears a sleeping bag to bed?


----------



## LittlePants

They work fine in sleeping bags. As long as overgarments aren't tight enough to squeeze the nappy underneath the wool, any overgarments or covers will work fine (except PUL - that would annihilate the benefits of the wool:haha:)


----------



## Chellxx

Oh I love this, thanks for sharing the info, I'd never thought of wool covers before. Does anyone knit these themselves and have a pattern they can share?


----------



## LittlePants

Lots of people knit their own. If you google Free Nappy Soaker patterns, you'll find loads of patterns. Just make sure you use 100% wool, and NOT machine washable wool, for the best results.


----------



## Chellxx

LittlePants said:


> Lots of people knit their own. If you google Free Nappy Soaker patterns, you'll find loads of patterns. Just make sure you use 100% wool, and NOT machine washable wool, for the best results.

Thanks for the reply,I've googled my little heart out and all the patterns seem really complicated (I have only just started knitting) and have just started a new thread to see if anyone has a pattern. Im so excited about these as nowhere out here sells anything cloth related and I think wool covers will be perfect in the summer heat. 

In theory where would I buy lanolin?? From? And is there a certain type i should look for?


----------



## MissJ77

I was just talking about these I want to use over night. 

Is it just the soaker? Is anything put in like inserts?


----------



## JessPape

Never though of using Wool to be honest, never found wool when doing my diaper search, thanks for posting this... Now, to see if there is wool stores around me LOL!


----------



## katerdid

Chellxx said:


> In theory where would I buy lanolin?? From? And is there a certain type i should look for?

You can actually use Lansinoh, the stuff you put on your nips when first BF? It's pure lanolin and found pretty easily. :thumbup:


MissJ77 said:


> I was just talking about these I want to use over night.
> 
> Is it just the soaker? Is anything put in like inserts?

Wool is just the soaker/cover. You will need either fitteds, perfolds, or flats underneath. You won't need inserts :thumbup:


----------



## Chellxx

katerdid said:


> Chellxx said:
> 
> 
> In theory where would I buy lanolin?? From? And is there a certain type i should look for?
> 
> You can actually use Lansinoh, the stuff you put on your nips when first BF? It's pure lanolin and found pretty easily. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> MissJ77 said:
> 
> 
> I was just talking about these I want to use over night.
> 
> Is it just the soaker? Is anything put in like inserts?Click to expand...
> 
> Wool is just the soaker/cover. You will need either fitteds, perfolds, or flats underneath. You won't need inserts :thumbup:Click to expand...

Wow excellent, the soaker is 3/4 knitted and I'm off to mother care for lansinoh hopefully we'll have our first knitted soaker by the weekend. :happydance: I've read somewhere that for nighttimes they need something extra in them (other than the nappy) is this right?


----------



## LittlePants

Not necessarily. You do need a good absorbent nappy underneath, as wool won't hold back a tide, but as long as the nappy isn't "squeezably" wet, it will be fine. If you are using overnight, you will probably either have to boost, or use 2 nappies - one on top of the other, or if you use terry squares, use 2 folded together, but it does depend on what you use, and how heavy a wetter your LO is. As a general rule though, for overnight add some extra absorbency.


----------



## katerdid

I found that I can just stick a doubled up piece of fleece in the diaper and it works prefect for nighttime. :thumbup: 


BTW, littlepants -- I've totally converted to wool! Thanks for this post!!!! :dance:


----------



## katerdid

Snuffy said:


> Thank you for this. I really want to try wool - where is a good place to buy in the UK?

You can always try Little Pant's trials. I'm sure she doesn't mind me posting this, but she has a return policy if you decide it's not for you (altho if you're like me - you'll be converted :haha: )


----------



## Snuffy

katerdid said:


> Snuffy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for this. I really want to try wool - where is a good place to buy in the UK?
> 
> You can always try Little Pant's trials. I'm sure she doesn't mind me posting this, but she has a return policy if you decide it's not for you (altho if you're like me - you'll be converted :haha: )Click to expand...

Thank you :thumbup: I have looked at Little Pant's site but I have limited funds this month (bloody 10 year driving licence photo renewal WOULD happen while I'm on maternity pay!) so I have ordered a Disana cover from twinkleontheweb to try. If we get on with it, I will be hotfooting it back to Little Pants after payday :D


----------



## LittlePants

katerdid said:


> I found that I can just stick a doubled up piece of fleece in the diaper and it works prefect for nighttime. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> BTW, littlepants -- I've totally converted to wool! Thanks for this post!!!! :dance:

:dance::dance::dance:Don't get addicted though!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LittlePants

bump


----------



## rwhite

You should request this be stickied :thumbup:


----------



## LittlePants

rwhite said:


> You should request this be stickied :thumbup:

Not quite sure how to do that, but if any mods read this, that would be a good idea. It does seem to be something that interests a lot of people!


----------



## rwhite

Have just found this great information on how to lanolise your wool covers (and how to tell when they need lanolising) :flow: HTH someone

https://www.diaperpincorner.com/2007/07/how-to-lanolize-wool/


----------



## Snuffy

I have just finished lanolising my Disana wrap. No idea if I did it properly yet but it smells gorgeous :haha:

I also bought another preloved on here but it's a little too big at the moment.


----------



## LittlePants

rwhite said:


> Have just found this great information on how to lanolise your wool covers (and how to tell when they need lanolising) :flow: HTH someone
> 
> https://www.diaperpincorner.com/2007/07/how-to-lanolize-wool/

That's a good dem. Thanks for adding it.


----------



## LittlePants

bump


----------



## katerdid

The top waist part of my woolies have gotten stretched out a bit. Will washing/lanolizing cure this or are they stuck?


----------



## LittlePants

katerdid said:


> The top waist part of my woolies have gotten stretched out a bit. Will washing/lanolizing cure this or are they stuck?

No sorry it won't. Lanolin only waterproofs and helps with self cleaning.


----------



## LittlePants

rwhite said:


> You should request this be stickied :thumbup:

Does anyone now who I request for this to be stickied.


----------



## Rachel_C

LittlePants said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> You should request this be stickied :thumbup:
> 
> Does anyone now who I request for this to be stickied.Click to expand...

It would be admin but they have previously said no more stickies in here because it gets too cluttered. Instead, why don't you contact littlestar and ask her to add a link to the thread that's already stickied - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/n...er-co-sleeping-guides-faqs-abbreviations.html That was what has been suggested in the past when people have requested new stickies and it's been turned down.


----------



## LittlePants

bump


----------



## LittlePants

Celesse said:


> How do wool wrap's perform when baby wears a sleeping bag to bed?

Just been doing a bit more on this, as some people do have problems with using wool underneath polyester sleeping bags. There is a scientific explanation to this, but basically, you need to use a LARGE size sleeping bag - with plenty of room inside for the air to circulate. Polyester is less breathable than wool, and if you use a small size polyester sellping bag, the evaporated gases can build up inside, and can result in dew point being reached, witg a resulting dampness. If you use a voluminous sleeping bag, this seems to solve the problem.


----------



## octosquishy

Okay, I have wanted to try them, but have been hesitant as I have eczema, and so does my son. Does wool break anybody else out? I, myself, have never tried wool. Also; what do you mean "wrap"? <-- total newbie here


----------



## katerdid

Wool doesn't bother my son's eczema at all :)

I think they mean "wrap" as in a diaper cover :thumbup:


----------



## LittlePants

octosquishy said:


> Okay, I have wanted to try them, but have been hesitant as I have eczema, and so does my son. Does wool break anybody else out? I, myself, have never tried wool. Also; what do you mean "wrap"? <-- total newbie here

Sometimes wool and/or lanolin can cause an allergic reaction, but usually it doesn't. Alpaca is more hypoallergenic than wool, but some babies can be allergic to alpaca andnot wool! So really you ned to try it ourtfirst, to make sure.

A nappy wrap is a waterproof nappy cover which opens out, and fastens with either poppers or aplix (velcro) Most wool soakers are knitted pull on ones, although you can get wrap type felted ones. Although many people don't beliebe that a knitted soaker can possibly be waterproof, they really are, as long as they are tight knitted, and lanolin treated.


----------



## octosquishy

LittlePants said:


> octosquishy said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I have wanted to try them, but have been hesitant as I have eczema, and so does my son. Does wool break anybody else out? I, myself, have never tried wool. Also; what do you mean "wrap"? <-- total newbie here
> 
> Sometimes wool and/or lanolin can cause an allergic reaction, but usually it doesn't. Alpaca is more hypoallergenic than wool, but some babies can be allergic to alpaca andnot wool! So really you ned to try it ourtfirst, to make sure.
> 
> A nappy wrap is a waterproof nappy cover which opens out, and fastens with either poppers or aplix (velcro) Most wool soakers are knitted pull on ones, although you can get wrap type felted ones. Although many people don't beliebe that a knitted soaker can possibly be waterproof, they really are, as long as they are tight knitted, and lanolin treated.Click to expand...

What is a good price for a wool cover? And about how long do they last? Also, what is the sizing for them? I really, really want to try them :)


----------



## LittlePants

The sizes vary from maker to maker, from XS - XL, but knitted ones will fit for quite a whiile, as they are very stretchy. They start at around £11, (that's about $17.50 ) If you want to try one, PM me


----------



## octosquishy

LittlePants said:


> The sizes vary from maker to maker, from XS - XL, but knitted ones will fit for quite a whiile, as they are very stretchy. They start at around £11, (that's about $17.50 ) If you want to try one, PM me

Well I found some on ebay for $4.50 , free shipping, so I guess that's a good price :)


----------



## octosquishy

LittlePants said:


> The sizes vary from maker to maker, from XS - XL, but knitted ones will fit for quite a whiile, as they are very stretchy. They start at around £11, (that's about $17.50 ) If you want to try one, PM me

Also, how often do you change the covers? How many would I need?


----------



## octosquishy

also also, does fleece work as a diaper cover? because I am seeing a lot of fleece..


----------



## octosquishy

omg I keep finding new questions >_< also also also; what weight of yarn would I need if I were to knit them myself? Worst, baby, fine, etc. Also, I am seeing at wal-mart that there is some Lion Brand wool yarn, it says it is "Easy Care" .. would that work? Thanks so much sorry to be such a bother >_<


----------



## LittlePants

octosquishy said:


> omg I keep finding new questions >_< also also also; what weight of yarn would I need if I were to knit them myself? Worst, baby, fine, etc. Also, I am seeing at wal-mart that there is some Lion Brand wool yarn, it says it is "Easy Care" .. would that work? Thanks so much sorry to be such a bother >_<

Lots of questions! Firstly you did well to find a wool soaker for that prtice, if it's new, but check it out first, because there is someone who sells on ebay what is apparently a wool soaker but when you e=rerad the listing carefully, it isn't at all - it's an add on.

You need to change your cover when you change the nappy, but just hang it to air, and it will be ready to go on again at the next change. So basically you need 2, which you can alternate. However, you will need to wash them occasionally, and they do take a while to dry when you re-lanolize, so you probably need to buy 3. 

Fleece does work, but not as well as wool, and you will need to wash a fleece one every time you use it, as it will not self clean.

To knit your own, you need either worsted, aran or chunky yarn, and it needs to be aat least 80% wool, and preferably 100% wool. It also needs to be a hand wash only yarn, as machine washable, or easy care yarn has all the lanolin removed, and it won't accept more.


----------



## octosquishy

Thankyou SO much!!! I found some online patterns for crocheting as well, so I might have Isiah's great great grandma crochet him up a few pairs :) Thank you SOOOOOOOOO so much! you don't know how much of a help you've been!!


----------



## LittlePants

bump


----------



## patooti

I have lots of natural dark brown undyed 100% New Zealand wool that I got originally for a sweater. It isn't the softest but is this the kind to use to knit these? It smells strongly of lanolin. Most of the wool I've been knitting baby stuff with is merino and it is all machine washable but very very soft to touch. Does the regular wool not bother baby skin at he legs and tummy?


----------



## LittlePants

patooti said:


> I have lots of natural dark brown undyed 100% New Zealand wool that I got originally for a sweater. It isn't the softest but is this the kind to use to knit these? It smells strongly of lanolin. Most of the wool I've been knitting baby stuff with is merino and it is all machine washable but very very soft to touch. Does the regular wool not bother baby skin at he legs and tummy?

As long as it's not treated to be macine washable it should be fine. The lanolin treatment will soften it as well. Unless your baby is allergic to either lanolin or wioll, it shouldn't irritate, but I guess if it's very course it could prickle a bit. Softeryarns certainly don't seem to cause any irritation.


----------



## LittlePants

bump


----------



## LittlePants

Bump


----------



## LittlePants

bump for juicyfruity


----------



## LittlePants

bump


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :)


----------



## LittlePants

bump


----------



## Olivette

I have a few questions if that's ok! 

I've been really interested in wool! Our first is due at Christmas, so a such am building a stash in preparation for baby to be born. One of the main things I've been hesitant about is when you look at wool soakers to buy, they all mention the measurements, and because of baby not being born yet, I have no idea how big she will be :(. I'm happy to not use wool right away, but would kind of like something in place in anticipation for her to be here, so I don't have to worry about doing it afterwards. Would you realistically recommend waiting until after she's born?

Also, i'd like too make my own really.. I have seen blog posts where people have upcycled a felted wool jumper, and that might be an option closer to Christmas as we're being bought a tumble dryer, but I have just taught myself the basics of crocheting so am interested in the idea of crocheting some soakers myself! I'm sure I can find a pattern.. I know that it is recommended 100% wool, and the hand wash only, but is there any brands that you'd particularly recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## LittlePants

Knitted and crocheted wool is very stretchy, so sizes for knitted covers will fit for a long time. My XS sizes will fit newborns up to about 6 months. If you're knitting your own, just choose the smallest size pattern you can find - it should fit fine. The thing is you don't need a close fit, as it's the nappy underneath which will do most of the work. Felted upcycled wool ones are not stretchy, so sizing is more critical.

Cascade yarns are good - they have several which are 100% wool and not treated to be machine washable, and a huge range of colours. Also the Artesano alpaca yarn is glorious - so soft! My personal preference is for double knit weight, although lots of people do use chunkier yens. I just prefer slimmer fit, and tightly knitted DK weight gives excellent results without being too bulky.


----------



## LittlePants

bump again!


----------



## LittlePants

Bump for JenX


----------



## FeistyMom

Loving this thread - only just heard of wool as a soaker/wrap, and kind of boggled at it. Your explanation is great!

I have a question - you mentioned it works well under sleeping bags/blankets, but what about with a swaddle? All three of my LOs loved their swaddle, some longer than others. I have done combination cloth and disposable, but am looking to go more weighted to cloth this time around. I just want to make sure I don't ruin the swaddle! Or should I just use the regular wraps until LO outgrows swaddle phase and then switch to wool?

Thanks!!


----------



## LittlePants

I'm not sure, but as long as the swaddle is as breathable as the wool, and it isn't squeezing the nappy area, it should be fine. If it's got polyester in it, it may not work, unless you can leave it open a bit somewhere. I guess it's probably a case of suck it and see!:shrug:


----------



## nuffmac

Hi, thanx so much for the info. I was inspired so bought 2 preloved wool shorties for night. Im just wondering as they r preloved how do i strip wash them to make sure they r clean for my LO?


----------



## LittlePants

Strip washing is the last thing you want to do, as all the lanolin in them will be removed. Lanolin itself is anti-bacterial and anti fungal, so you probably be best to just soak and wash in a good wool wash or delicate washing liquid, and then re- lanolize overnight.


----------



## jenn2282

i think i am going to bite the bullet and get one to try. I know of one that comes pre lanolized (sp).


----------



## jenn2282

oh and is it ok for it to be a little big?


----------



## LittlePants

Yes, it's fine if they are a bit big. Better than a bit small, and they are so stretchy the they fit with a lot of leeway. The important thing is to have a sufficiently absorbent nappy underneath - wool won't stop a flood, it just absorbs from the nappy, and then evaporates. I's also possible to try before you commit, and if you're not certainthat's a good way to go


----------



## jenn2282

thanks, i use hybrid fitteds overnight


----------



## LittlePants

bump


----------



## LittlePants

bump


----------



## LittlePants

Bump


----------



## LittlePants

bump


----------



## Olivette

Hi! 

I have a quick question. I've been using Terry squares primarily which have worked really well under two soakers I've bought to try out. I really do love wool! The problem I have though is that my husband doesn't particularly like having to fold the terry squares we have so always reaches for our A Mama knows with a PUL wrap. Would the AMKs work under wool? The reason I was unsure is because the AMKs have a hidden layer of bamboo Velour laminate within them.. I tried one the other day underneath our soaked and appeared to work fine
He'd like me to buy more AMKs but I'm loathed to do so if they really arent suitable with wool as our little girl isn't getting on with the PUL wrap. 

Thanks!


----------



## LittlePants

I'm unfamiliar with bamboo laminate, but it sounds as if it is water permeable, but very slow. Wool will work at it's best over plain bamboo or cotton, without the laminate, so it can absorb wet direct from the nappy. I am guessing here, but I think for overnight use, if you want to use the AMK's it should work to make them fully waterproof, provided the nappy itself (underneath the integral laminate layer) doesn't get to the point where it is completely saturated. Wool won't hold back a flood. It will only absorb from what is underneath. Your best bet may be to get something like Nature Babies big softies for your overnight nappies. There is no laminate in them, they are super absorbent and generously sized. If you used 2 of them (I find double nappies for overnight a far better option than trying to boost a single nappy) under a single wool cover, I am sure that would see you through a very long wet night!


----------



## Olivette

Thank you for your reply! I'd read that people found AMKs good for day time use but not the best for at night. We actually have little lamb bamboos which I use at night time which I think are much better suited for the job of night time nappy than the AMKs. I actually tried one of the amks under one of our soakers and it worked really well. I just reread my original post and what I meant was we bought two soakers to try. Only use one at a time not two on top of one nappy hehe. X


----------



## LittlePants

AHA! That explains it! 2 alternating is great


----------



## JenX

LittlePants, I have a question for you. I have recently read of some other ways to lanolize, such as using a lanolin spray or rubbing with a lanolin bar. Are these as effective as the traditional method?


----------



## LittlePants

JenX said:


> LittlePants, I have a question for you. I have recently read of some other ways to lanolize, such as using a lanolin spray or rubbing with a lanolin bar. Are these as effective as the traditional method?

The most efficient way is solid lanolin or instant soluble lanolin which is the same as solid, but already emulsified and ready for use) Spraying it on or rubbing it on, only gets to the outside of the wool, whereas soaking makes sure it gets soaked right through.


----------



## JenX

That makes sense. It sounded too easy to be really effective.


----------



## JenX

A couple more wool questions, LittlePants. I just received a GroVia Kiwi Pie wool cover and the packaging had some washing and lanolizing instructions. The instructions say not to soak, rub, or wring out the wool. They also say that washing should be done as quickly as possible because too much soaking May cause the wool to become hard and shrink. This is the first I have ever heard of this and my lanolizing process typically requires an overnight soak. They say to use lanolin spray, which I do not plan to do, as I don't feel it will be adequate. 

Second question- I saw a similar wool cover for sale on eBay used and the description stated that it had been freshly stripped with RLR and was ready to be lanolized. Why would wool need to be stripped and would this ruin it?

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## LittlePants

JenX said:


> A couple more wool questions, LittlePants. I just received a GroVia Kiwi Pie wool cover and the packaging had some washing and lanolizing instructions. The instructions say not to soak, rub, or wring out the wool. They also say that washing should be done as quickly as possible because too much soaking May cause the wool to become hard and shrink. This is the first I have ever heard of this and my lanolizing process typically requires an overnight soak. They say to use lanolin spray, which I do not plan to do, as I don't feel it will be adequate.
> 
> Second question- I saw a similar wool cover for sale on eBay used and the description stated that it had been freshly stripped with RLR and was ready to be lanolized. Why would wool need to be stripped and would this ruin it?
> 
> Thanks for any insight.

I don't know about Kiwi Pie, but can see no reason why any wool should not be soaked. I have found that spray on lanolin doesn't do the job as well as wool soaked in a lanolin solution, as so much of the wool doesn't get treated, but I suggest that you contact Kiwi Pie, and ask them. I am afraid I am a bit cynical and it could be that they are just trying to promote their own spray on lanolin.

I can't understand why anyone would want to strip a wool soaker though. It wouldn't ruin it, but you'd have to start from scratch with building the lanolin up again - i.e. 3 treatments before it's really got through to every fibre of wool.


----------



## JenX

Thanks you. Everything you've said makes sense and is in line with what I was thinking. I plan to lanolize the new cover the usual way :)


----------



## LittlePants

Here's a video showing the easiest way to lanolise efficiently


----------



## LittlePants

Bump


----------



## LittlePants

Bump


----------



## Yammas

This might be a dumb question but how do you dress baby for going out? Is the wool instead of trousers or could it go underneath?


----------



## LittlePants

If you have wool longies, skirts or shorties, they are clothes in their own right. You don't need anything else on top. If you want to put clothes on top, just use a soaker, and then you can put whatever you like over the top, as long as it's not tight.


----------



## LittlePants

Bump


----------



## misspriss

Okay a quick question, or kind of experience related.

It happened, my husband put a wool wrap in the dirty diapers and I didn't notice and dumped the whole lot in the wash and washed it right up on hot. About halfway through the cycle, I noticed the wool wrap was not on the shelf. I drained the washer and sure enough, there it was. I (carefully as possible as the water was hot, yes I normally use warm but today I went hot :cry:) removed the diaper and quickly rinsed it in tepid water a couple of times (to get as much of the tide out as possible) and then washed with my wool wash bar, let it soak for a while, then rinsed, then did a lanolizing rinse (and apparently used way too much lanolin). It *appears* to have survived. 

My questions: 
1) why was it not more harmed? It is a Babee Greens wrap, double layer. I think it is interlock instead of a knit like disana or hand knit, is that the difference?
2) what happens if I used too much lanolin? I kind of freaked out because my previously very waterproof cover was completely stripped, so I used like 3 pea sized amounts instead of 1, and it was pretty sticky when I squeezed it out in the towel.
3) After using too much lanolin, I didn't let it soak overnight, I only let it soak for 30-45 minutes while we ate dinner, am I going to need to re treat it soon, or maybe it will be okay?

After writing this, I went ahead and washed my other wool covers after and I'm about to go lanolize them, perhaps I should just redo the damaged one and lanolize them all overnight, perhaps that will allow the extra stickiness lanolin in the one to kind of even out into the other two....maybe I'm just making that up.


----------



## LittlePants

misspriss said:


> My questions:
> 1) why was it not more harmed? It is a Babee Greens wrap, double layer. I think it is interlock instead of a knit like disana or hand knit, is that the difference?
> 
> It sounds as if the Interlock had already been felted, so won't shrink any more. I haven't come across the make, but that would explain it.
> 
> 2) what happens if I used too much lanolin? I kind of freaked out because my previously very waterproof cover was completely stripped, so I used like 3 pea sized amounts instead of 1, and it was pretty sticky when I squeezed it out in the towel.
> 
> Using too much lanolin won't make any difference, and certainly won't do any harm. Wool can only absorb so much lanolin - once it has reached full capacity, and residue will remain on the surface and feel sticky. The stickiness will wear off, as the lanolin gets soaked up into your baby's skin - that will feel lovely and soft for a while!
> 
> 3) After using too much lanolin, I didn't let it soak overnight, I only let it soak for 30-45 minutes while we ate dinner, am I going to need to re treat it soon, or maybe it will be okay?
> 
> It probably would have been better to leave it to soak, so the wool could absorb right through - wool is quite slow to absorb. You may need to treat it again sooner than you would have otherwise, but absolutely no harm done.
> 
> After writing this, I went ahead and washed my other wool covers after and I'm about to go lanolize them, perhaps I should just redo the damaged one and lanolize them all overnight, perhaps that will allow the extra stickiness lanolin in the one to kind of even out into the other two....maybe I'm just making that up.

Adding the overlanolised one to your others which are being re-lanolised won't make any difference to the rest of the soakers - the excess lanolin causing the stickiness will not get reabsorbed into the water, as it would need re-emulsifying before that could happen. If you're worried about the stickiness, make a solution of HOT water with plenty of ordinary detergent, which will absorb and remove the lanolin, and leave the soaker in it WITHOUT MOVING IT, until the water has cooled enough for you to be able to gently squeeze it through, and then rinse the soaker thoroughly. Then start again with a normal strength lanolin solution and leave it to soak overnight. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## misspriss

Thanks! I ended up just leaving it to dry.

I need to relanolize my diapers more often, simply because it's lovely for my cuticles...hehe. 

I am pretty impressed with this cover, having survived 1 hour on hot wash with tide in a machine washer on the heavy duty cycle!


----------

